# Slouchy Hat for Teen



## missjawz (Nov 1, 2011)

My sister requested a hat like the one pictured below, but I don't crochet. So, I was wondering if anyone has seen a similar knitting pattern.

Thank you in advance,
Jaimee


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Try knittingpatterncentral.com Not quite the same but they do have slouch hats.


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

I made this last week... I will have a look for the pattern


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Here are some free patterns found on Ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-beret

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slouch-hat-knitting-pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-crossed-slouchy-beret

If none of these work there are many more. Good luck


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Here are a few more which are more open like the crocheted one

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/everyday-beret

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-day-beret

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gwen-slouch


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

I cant find it- but I made it in red last week. I started with the band, one long foundation row to go around my head, then it was HDC every other row was in the back of the loop
when the band was wide enough then I increased quite a few stitches all round and then started the pattern.. as far as I remember it was Uk..miss one st then tr and then go back into the sticth that was missed. Sorry I cant be clearer. I am annoyed that I have mislaid it, probably hidden in the bowels of my computer, as I wanted to make another.


----------



## missjawz (Nov 1, 2011)

Susieb--the hiding places on these computers is endless!!! lol
Sanchezs--thank you so much for the links, I'll be starting my sister's hat tonight!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Excellent. Which one did you choose ?


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Missjawz
Do you have the crochet pattern?


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, I found the pattern... I had downloaded a free hat pattern Ebook from Interweave and it is in there. Hope you can find it. Its crochet in blue with a button at the back.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi susieb,
I have googled interweave, but could not find that pattern. Could you send me a link or email address where you found it. Thanks


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Hi Judy H
Here is the link for the hat ebook with interweave. They show it in a red color it's pattern #5

http://crochetme.com/media/p/108280/showcontent.aspx


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks sanchezs, 
I found that one, but susieb said that the hat was blue with a button in the back. I saved the ebook.


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, I am so sorry.... it was the pinky one, it is pretty easy and the stitch is really nice... I have been looking at so many... the blue one stuck in my mind... I shall have to find that and make that one now.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks susieb for clearing it up.


----------



## georgiabeckman (May 11, 2012)

I downloaded the free ebook for this slouchy hat pattern but I'm having trouble with it. It starts by ch 90 & joining. I have been very careful not to twist my chain. I've started it about 5 times & keep getting the same result. When I start crocheting around the chain, it ends up twisted. Suggestions, anyone?


----------

